# Falta poco para Fabulous Felines!!



## Purple (Aug 17, 2010)

Saldrá en México esta colección?? Que tanto piensan comprar?? En Estados Unidos sale la próxima semana
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!! La espero ansiosamente, los quads de sombras me enloquecen, no me puedo resistir ante ellos, igual los blushes, a ver si me quedan fondos para Venomous Villians!


----------



## Hypathya (Aug 17, 2010)

¡Hola Ana! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gracias por abrir este espacio!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Esta me va a matar, no sé si más que VV. Muero por los quads, un par de pigmentos, 2-3 lipglasses y lipsticks y las brochas SH. Quiero también los eyeliners, pero como son permanentes, supongo que pueden esperar. Sólo estoy rezando para que nada más me tiente cuando vea los probadores!!


----------



## Purple (Aug 17, 2010)

A mi me emociona mas Fabulous Felines que VV por los tonos que trae esta coleccion. De VV solo un lipstick y un gloss me atraen, los demas son demasiado "llamativos" para mi zona de confort, jeje. En cambio de FF los quads, blushes me encantaron y varios lipsticks y lipglasses me gustaron, por ser menos "coloridos" asi que creo que terminare mas gastada que en VV, tan solo con los quads, jeje. Es que como buena amante de los colores neutros, naturales, nudes, tierra o como les quieran llamar, me enganche con esta coleccion.


----------



## bgajon (Aug 17, 2010)

Yo no he querido ver mucho de esta colección pero se que esos quads van a ser mi perdición.
Incitada por este thread me voy en este instante a checar todo para poder ir cocowasheando a mi marido de  por qué necesito tanta cosa. Jajaja!


----------



## Hypathya (Aug 18, 2010)

^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Necesitas ayuda con ideas??

Para mí todas las colecciones son una perdición porque estoy enamoradísima del color en general, me apasionan todos!!


----------



## Purple (Aug 19, 2010)

Aqui les va mi lista despues de ver algunos swatches:
Seguritos:
-los 3 quads de sombras.
-los 3 blushes:Soft Meow, Pet Me y Uterly Game.
-Bloodline pg.
-Lithe pg.

Y probablemente:
-Powerful l/s.
-To Pamper l/s.
-Spree l/g.
Los delineadores no me llaman mucho, me esperaré a ver que efecto tienen en mi cuando los vea en persona, jeje..

y ustedes, que tienen en sus listas??


----------



## Hypathya (Aug 30, 2010)

^ Hola preciosa!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pues yo aún estoy súper indecisa... Además hay un millón de cosas que son INDISPENSABLES para mi de Chanel este Otoño/Invierno (Les contrastes, Les khakis, Extrait de Gloss, Bicentenario,...)

Estoy pensando en:

Los 3 quads,
Las brochas SH 188, 168 y 227,
Los pigmentos Lithe, Bloodline y Mauvement,
The Soft Meow MB,
Jealous l/g y 
Liquid Lurex l/s.

Es muchísimo y estoy rogando porque la mitad no me apetezca una vez que lo vea en persona y que nada más se me pegue en la tienda!!


----------



## ZARA (Aug 30, 2010)

Hola! ¿cómo les ha ido? pues yo aki con una preocupación, querida Bianca ¿ya te curaste? pues al parecer ahora la enferma soy yo, he visto ya varias veces el review de temptalia para esta colección y no encuentro algo que me llame mucho la atención, espero que en persona si, porque francamente estoy muy desanimada y preocupada, ayer fui al CCO de punta norte y solo compre 4 cositas (3 de la colección GLOL que nunca llegó a Qro.) y mi limpiador de brochas, ahora había muchísimas sombras pero me dio flojera leer los nombres para ver cual me latía así q solo me enfoqué en bough grey y la verde (ni me acuerdo su nombre) y en el pro por fin pude comprar mi mixing medium, el pigment en vanilla, dos paletas para poner mis sombras, y como 10 sombras de refill, realmente creo q estoy muy enferma
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, (aunq mi marido me diga q lo bueno es q según yo no encontré casi nada q si no hubiera comprado todas las sombras y labiales q había, pero finalmente siempre termina llevandome a Mac) si alguna tiene sus recomendaciones se lo agradeceré.


----------



## Purple (Aug 30, 2010)

Pues que creen? Tanto escandalo que hice con esta coleccion, tan ansiosa que estaba por que saliera, y la lista enorme que tenia...pues nada! Solo compre UNA cosa: el pigmento Lithe! Ninguno de los quads, ni de los blushes que era lo que mas emocionada me tenia, me convencieron. Ahora si creo que estoy enferma!


----------



## makeupholism (Aug 31, 2010)

Pues en Puebla ya salió esta colección así que yo creo que esta semana ya saldrá en DF, el viernes me doy mi vueltita a Perisur, a ver si ya...  lo que hasta ahorita me interesa, a reserva de que en persona me encanten:
-los 3 quads
-el blush en Utterly Game
-Lipstick en To Pamper y en Cunning 
-Lipglass Lap of Luxury
- y quiero checar todos los pigmentos!! 

De cualquier modo creo que iré antes a Antara por unas sombras que no he encontrado en Perisur...


----------



## Hypathya (Aug 31, 2010)

*Zara:* ¿Qué recomendaciones quieres?

¿Hay pigmentos en envase antiguo en el CCO Punta Norte? Dime que sí!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
Ana:* ¿Qué no te gustó de los quads, preciosa? Me tenían muy ilusionada y preocupada (budget wise). Necesito oír tu opinión!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
Paty:* ¿Qué sombras no encuentras en Perisur? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ¡Están en tus cajones! ¡Tú las tienes todas! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jonathan me dijo que hasta el 10 pero sin probadores!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Me dijo también que me llamaba si llegaba antes. Cualquier cosa, te aviso. Si te enteras de algo, dime!!


----------



## Purple (Aug 31, 2010)

Lo que pasa es que los colores no se me hicieron tan bonitas como esperaba, hay otras sombras de otras marcas que estan dentro de esas mismas tonalidades y que estan mucho mas padres, mejor pigmentadas, y con mejor textura, como los duos de Nars Tzarine y Rajasthan, Naked palette de Urban Decay,o de Chanel Tupe Grise y Vert Khaki. Además se me hicieron muy "comunes", mucho dorado, y los otros colores muy opacos y/o "chalkys" así que no me compre ninguno. Pero eso sí de Nail Trend F/W´10 me compré 4 esmaltes: Earthly Harmony, Ming Blue, Jade Dragon e Imperial Flower 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, tal vez mas adelante cambie de opinión con respecto a las sombras porque el viernes en la tarde tengo evento de esta colección en Macy´s y me maquillaran con los productos de Fabulous Felines, asi que tal vez salga con algunas cosillas, jeje


----------



## ZARA (Aug 31, 2010)

Hypathya said:


> *Zara:* ¿Qué recomendaciones quieres?
> 
> ¿Hay pigmentos en envase antiguo en el CCO Punta Norte? Dime que sí!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 1, 2010)

*Ana* tienes que contarme cómo te va en tu segunda inspección de FF!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No, en serio... necesito tu opinión. Sé que eres especialista en neutros.
*
Zara:* Si no fuera porque una mis mejores amigas, está pasando por una situación muy difícil y me duele mucho no estar junto a ella... estaría dando de saltos.

Voy a ver si puedo arrastrar a mi marido hasta el otro lado de la ciudad.


----------



## makeupholism (Sep 1, 2010)

@Eugenia  pues no han tenido Satin Taupe en pro palette en Perisur... yo la tengo en un set que salió hace dos años en Holidays, pero quiero en Pro Palette para el kit...  Saddle tampoco la han tenido en Propalette... pero pues hoy que fui a Antara están peor, a los pobres les quedan como 10 colores de pro palettes (y no exagero), tienen el pedido atrasadísimo. Total que ya me resigné y me compré Parfait Amour en sombrita individual normal, buuuu!! 
Me decía Isaac de Antara que les fue increíble en Puebla con Fabulous Felines, que hubo pasarela, maquillaron y peinaron a la gente.... buuu! espero esta semana ya llegue! 
Oye, hay que armar excursión a CCO, no?? ya me uuuurgen muchas cremitas de Clinique...  insisto, Clinique debería tener un Back2Clinique, me acabo esas mugres como loca!!


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 1, 2010)

No te preocupes Paty!! Siempre viene en un set de Holiday aunque sea con otro nombre!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aunque entiendo que la quieras en Pro Palette, yo no la tengo y la necesito.

Qué resignada andas!! Eres todo un ejemplo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No entiendo por qué tanto alboroto y evento en Puebla... Las verdaderas adictas vamos a Perisur!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Respecto al CCO, tú pon la fecha!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Esta semana estoy complicada, se presentó algo inesperado... Pero la siguiente, tú me dices cuándo y a qué hora!!


----------



## ZARA (Sep 2, 2010)

Chicas ustedes por lo menos tienen eventos, aki la plaza no permite nada por el espacio. Paty yo creo q mejor te vas comprando la Satin Taupe normalita, llevo 2 meses comprando los propalettes y en Perisur no tenían casi nada, en el pro de gdl. tampoco tenían mucho q digamos y en el CCO solo tenían 4 colores, en ninguno vi satin taupe.


----------



## Purple (Sep 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hypathya* 

 
_*Ana* tienes que contarme cómo te va en tu segunda inspección de FF!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No, en serio... necesito tu opinión. Sé que eres especialista en neutros._

 
Yo te platico a ver como me va el viernes, depende de como quede les subo fotos,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ok? Ya no se si sea buena idea que me encante como me apliquen la colección, porque mi cartera se habia resignado a no gastar!


----------



## Purple (Sep 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupholism* 

 
_@Eugenia pues no han tenido Satin Taupe en pro palette en Perisur... yo la tengo en un set que salió hace dos años en Holidays, pero quiero en Pro Palette para el kit... Saddle tampoco la han tenido en Propalette... pero pues hoy que fui a Antara están peor, a los pobres les quedan como 10 colores de pro palettes (y no exagero), tienen el pedido atrasadísimo. Total que ya me resigné y me compré Parfait Amour en sombrita individual normal, buuuu!! 
Me decía Isaac de Antara que les fue increíble en Puebla con Fabulous Felines, que hubo pasarela, maquillaron y peinaron a la gente.... buuu! espero esta semana ya llegue! 
Oye, hay que armar excursión a CCO, no?? ya me uuuurgen muchas cremitas de Clinique... insisto, Clinique debería tener un Back2Clinique, me acabo esas mugres como loca!!_

 
Si eres experta en Clinique, recomiendame alguna crema para los ojos, para usarse de dia, porfis,  he escuchado mucho sobre las cremas de Clinique, pero nadie me ha dicho de alguna especificamente para los ojos y me gustaría probar alguna para disminuir las arruguitas y las bosas debajo de los ojos


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 2, 2010)

Zara tienes toda la razón!! 

Ana: sí sube fotitos!!


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 3, 2010)

Después de enterarme hoy por Paty via twiter que esta cole ya estaba en Perisur no me siento urgida a correr ahí mañana!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Esto no puede ser buena señal!!


----------



## makeupholism (Sep 3, 2010)

@Purple  yo uso la All About Eyes Rich para los ojos... me ha funcionado bien sobre todo para quitarme las ojeras...
@Eugenia hoy llamé y me salieron con que sale hasta el 15!! o sea, qué les pasaaaa??!!  ¿estarán corriendo calendarios para que no haya un bache de producto por la cancelación de Rodarte?


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 5, 2010)

^ Ya no sé. Probablemente tengas razón... lo malo es que con tanta espera y con taaaantísimas cosas que hay y que vendrán este otoño estoy empezando a perder interés! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ana querida, cómo te fué??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Animame de nuevo con esta cole o desanímame de una vez por todas!!


----------



## Purple (Sep 5, 2010)

Ay, Eugenia, fijate que todavía no me termina de convencer esta colección. El viernes que fui al evento, la verdad, siento que no me la supieron vender para que yo pudiera convencerme de comprar algo más que el blush The Soft Meow (porque ya se había agotado Utterly Game) y el lipstick To Pamper (por Back2Mac). Siento que ni los MUA estaban convencidos plenamente de que esta era una buena colección, porque al maquillarme solamente usaron el maquillaje para los ojos de Fabulous Felines. Para blush y labios usaron otros productos de la colección permanente, y para colmo,  usaron el quad (Burmese Beauty) y el delineador porque casi se los rogué! Así que no se las puedo recomendar, creo que es muy fácil de duplicar, sobre todo las sombras, no te puedo decir exactamente con cuales colores, ademas de Club,  pero siento que con cualquier cafe y dorados en sus distintas presentaciones y marcas lo puedes lograr.
El delineador que me aplicó (On the Hunt) queda muy "mojado" tarda mucho en secarse, si te lo aplican, que bien, pero si lo aplicas tú misma será una odisea, y se cae facilísimo (en camino a mi casa ya no traía un pedazo) asi que tampoco se los puedo recomendar. 
El lipstick que escogí (To Pamper) es como tooodos los que suelo comprar: nude, natural, pero tiende un poco al café-gris, pero si me gustó. Decidí usar mi Back2Mac con él para de perdis poder decir que tengo algo de Fabulous Felines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ademas de The Soft Meow y de Lithe, jeje.
Me aplicó el pigmento Lithe debajo de los ojos y sobre el pómulo (como highlight) pero no me gustó porque se me veía muy cargado de maquillaje, además de que super resaltaba las arrugas! Tal vez si lo aplicas solo sobre los pómulos como iluminador se vea mejor.
Voy a tratar de subir fotos aqui, no lo hago muy seguido porque la verdad no sé como hacerle para que no salgan solo como attachments, por eso prefiero subirlas en mi blog.
Attachment 11648

Attachment 11649

Attachment 11650
No quisiera desilusionarlas con esta colección, no me gusta que me lo hagan a mi, mejor pruébenla y jueguen en los mostradores, y así por su propia experiencia decidan si la compran o no
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 5, 2010)

^ Gracias por compartir tu experiencia, Ana!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quedó muy bonito lo que te hicieron!! 

Pues no me queda más que esperar e ir a jugar con la cole... A ver qué resulta.


----------



## Purple (Sep 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hypathya* 

 
_^ Gracias por compartir tu experiencia, Ana!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quedó muy bonito lo que te hicieron!! 

Pues no me queda más que esperar e ir a jugar con la cole... A ver qué resulta. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Pues si, pero el delineador no me duró ni 15 minutos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!! así que por eso les subí la foto para que vean el pedazo que se me cayó 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
De las sombras, lo que me gusto es que mezcló las 2 sombras claras y las aplicó debajo de la ceja, como iluminadoras, Burmese Beauty en el párpado y Showstopper en el pliegue.
Eso si, te recomiendo que decidas ya que juegues con ella y la pruebes, para que no te arrepientas después si no te llevas algo a tu casa, jeje


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 6, 2010)

^ Gracias Ana!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sí, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 voy a jugar con tooodo antes de decidir!! 

Lo que pasa es que con tanta espera, como que uno se cansa y pierde interés...Por otra parte, ya sabes que ante todo soy una Chanel Adicta 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 y la verdad hay muchas cosas que quiero!! 

En fin, ya veremos qué pasa


----------



## ZARA (Sep 6, 2010)

Hola chicas! Ana: q pena q no te convenció mucho, lo bueno es q tu cartera te lo agradeceré para q puedas ahorrar para las q vienen, el holiday, los regalitos y demás. Ya saben la fecha en q nos llegará a nosotros?, ayer fui al counter y me dijeron q el miércoles pero me entró la duda después q a Paty le dijeron q hasta el 15 (se quieren ver muy bicentenarios). En fin creo q lo único q me llama un poco la atención es la paleta morada, pero no sé si la pudiste ver Ana y q te pareció. Si tienen noticias avísenme por favor


----------



## Purple (Sep 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZARA* 

 
_Hola chicas! Ana: q pena q no te convenció mucho, lo bueno es q tu cartera te lo agradeceré para q puedas ahorrar para las q vienen, el holiday, los regalitos y demás. Ya saben la fecha en q nos llegará a nosotros?, ayer fui al counter y me dijeron q el miércoles pero me entró la duda después q a Paty le dijeron q hasta el 15 (se quieren ver muy bicentenarios). En fin creo q lo único q me llama un poco la atención es la paleta morada, pero no sé si la pudiste ver Ana y q te pareció. Si tienen noticias avísenme por favor_

 
A mi me encantan las sombras moradas, pero ésta no me convenció!! Pero si NECESITAS o TIENESque comprar una de las 3, prefiero la morada, jeje. No me encantó porque se me hizo medio "chalky", pero los colores estan bonitos, bueno es que me gusta mucho el morado, pero te repito, es la que mas me gustó de las 3.


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZARA* 

 
_Hola chicas! Ana: q pena q no te convenció mucho, lo bueno es q tu cartera te lo agradeceré para q puedas ahorrar para las q vienen, el holiday, los regalitos y demás. Ya saben la fecha en q nos llegará a nosotros?, ayer fui al counter y me dijeron q el miércoles pero me entró la duda después q a Paty le dijeron q hasta el 15 (se quieren ver muy bicentenarios). En fin creo q lo único q me llama un poco la atención es la paleta morada, pero no sé si la pudiste ver Ana y q te pareció. Si tienen noticias avísenme por favor_

 
Voy a llamar al mostrador para confirmar cuándo llega!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A lo mejor les llega a ustedes antes que a nosotras 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... como en Puebla.


----------



## makeupholism (Sep 7, 2010)

Total que ya salió! me choca que no unifiquen su información en los counters!!! ASH!!!!


----------



## ZARA (Sep 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_A mi me encantan las sombras moradas, pero ésta no me convenció!! Pero si NECESITAS o TIENESque comprar una de las 3, prefiero la morada, jeje. No me encantó porque se me hizo medio "chalky", pero los colores estan bonitos, bueno es que me gusta mucho el morado, pero te repito, es la que mas me gustó de las 3.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me gustan los morados, pero compré la de Spring Colour, también tengo la del Holiday q solo la he usado una vez y tengo una paleta de 15 con morados, entonces q me recomiendas? me esperaré a Venomous Villains?


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupholism* 

 
_Total que ya salió! me choca que no unifiquen su información en los counters!!! ASH!!!!_

 
Muy cierto!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A lo mejor sucedió que salió en diferentes días en los diferentes puntos de venta 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Según Olga... Todos ya habían recibido mostradores y displays menos Pro Perisur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Que incluso en PH Perisur varias cosas ya se habían terminado 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Purple (Sep 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZARA* 

 
_Me gustan los morados, pero compré la de Spring Colour, también tengo la del Holiday q solo la he usado una vez y tengo una paleta de 15 con morados, entonces q me recomiendas? me esperaré a Venomous Villains?_

 
Yo te recomendaría que juegues con ella en los probadores, y si te convence la compres, no vaya a ser que despues se agote ya que la quieras comprar. Pero si no usas mucho los morados, no es indispensable que la tengas, aunque para una adicta TODO es indispensable
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Yo no la compré y mira que el morado me encanta, pero también tengo muchas sombras moradas y el quad de Spring Colour asi que decidí sacrificarme por las colecciones que estan por venir


----------



## ZARA (Sep 10, 2010)

Hola chicas! Les cuento que acabo de llegar de MAC y llegó la colección tan esperada, así q me puse a probar de todo hubo cosas q ni hice el intento los gloses verdes y azul pues como q no, así q después de probar de todo (excepto algunos pigmentos q no llegaron y dos labiales q faltaban) lo que me gustó fue el pigmento gold stroke así q m lo traje y me quedé muy tentada con la paleta burmese beauty pero hace como 1 mes compré Club, antes de darme cuenta q mucha gente empezó a compararla con burmese beauty de la paleta así q las puse una junto a la otra en la tienda y la verdad es q para mi son iguales así q me desanimé para comprarla pero sigo con la tentación, Alguna de ustedes ya la vió? (tratando de hacer nuestra super adiccion a un lado lo cual es bastante difícil) ¿qué me recomendarían? porq además mi presupuesto está un poco restringido ya quiero esperar a VV. ¡Ayuda! Mi angelito dice: ya tienes suficiente, puedes encontrar algo en tu neceser q supla esa paletita,pero el diablito dice: ¡nunca es suficiente para una adicta como tú!


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 10, 2010)

^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ya sé!! Te entiendo perfectamente!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 ...

Yo fuí hoy a la tienda y ahora estoy pensando que debería volver!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Espero no sucumbir pues VV está a la vuelta de la esquina!!

Bueno pues hoy me encontré con la fabulantástica makeupholica Paty y su nuevo corte de pelo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en Pro de Perisur a hacer compritas de FF!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Es una pena que el tráfico me haya hecho llegar tarde, porque esa mujer es lo más de divertida y tenía muchas ganas de verla. Debí haber ido caminando pero la vanidad y el día soleado se impusieron y me puse unos taconazos que lo hicieron imposible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

En fin, me traje a mi casita:

BB quad,
PP quad,
LIthe pg,
Mauvement pg,
Gold Stroke pg,
Liquid Lurex l/s,
Jealous l/g y 
Treat me Nice eyeliner.

Espero tener mejor suerte que tú Ana!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Me encantaron las dos VPs del quad LL pero no podía justificar el quad por 2 sombras. También me encantaron los MBs y fué difícil dejarlos en la tienda... pero hay tanto que quiero que mejor así. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fué una pena que las brochas SH y  el pigmento Bloodline no llegaran ... era de lo que más me entusiasmaba!! Claro que de haber llegado no habría podido comprar ningún quad.


----------



## makeupholism (Sep 11, 2010)

Jajajaja yo también tenía muchas ganas de verte, Eugenia!!! tenemos que juntarnos más seguido, caray!! 

Pues yo sólo me llevé El quad de Burmese Beauty, el pigmento en Lithe, el lipstick en To Pamper, Lipglass en Wildly Refined y el Blush en Utterly Game...  no me quise alocar demasiado y sólo compré lo que me gustó mucho mucho...


----------



## Purple (Sep 11, 2010)

*Zara: *Felicidades!! Me ganaste! Yo comprè un pigmento (Lithe), un blush (The Soft Meow) y Un lipstick (To Pamper). Ya tenìa Mauvement pg, pero si te admiro, que poder de contenerse, eh!

*Eugenia*: Que bueno que te gusto la colecciòn! Luego nos platicas que tal al usar lo que compraste. Yo estoy super enojada porque hice 2 ordenes de Chanel (Soho), y al parecer me las cancelaron, estoy furiosa
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!! Y por esperar a Chanel me hice cocowash para no comprar tanto de FF!


----------



## ZARA (Sep 11, 2010)

Purple said:


> *Zara: *Felicidades!! Me ganaste! Yo comprè un pigmento (Lithe), un blush (The Soft Meow) y Un lipstick (To Pamper). Ya tenìa Mauvement pg, pero si te admiro, que poder de contenerse, eh!
> 
> Amiga, no cantes victoria todavía, xq en cuanto llegué tambn me hice cocowash para decir q no la necesito xq tengo club, flip como substituto de Skintone 2 y Shroom para Prized, pero la textura de las sombras me fascinó y solo esperaba q me ayudaran ustdes pero oh sorpresa q voy viendo q tanto Eugenia como Paty la compraron, entonces estoy tentadísima, no quiero arrepentirme de no comprarla cuando ya no haya, pues luego me digo solo tienes Club, las otras 3 no, así q te conviene, y me quedé con ganas de Lithe pero quise compararlo antes con mi Blonde's Gold y Naked q me encantan y la verdad es q casi no uso los pigmentos, (soy bastante principiante en su manejo), así hoy volveré a ver si me traigo BB, xq de VV quiero como 4 ó 5 sombras, 2 l/s, 2 l/g, 1 l/gelee, el espjito del Dr. y el blush de la reina malvada, más alguna otra cosita q siempre pasa cuando los pruebo. Ya les contaré.


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupholism* 

 
_Jajajaja yo también tenía muchas ganas de verte, Eugenia!!! tenemos que juntarnos más seguido, caray!! 

Pues yo sólo me llevé El quad de Burmese Beauty, el pigmento en Lithe, el lipstick en To Pamper, Lipglass en Wildly Refined y el Blush en Utterly Game...  no me quise alocar demasiado y sólo compré lo que me gustó mucho mucho..._

 





Qué bueno que no te alocaste y sólo te compraste las 5 cosas que te gustaron mucho, mucho!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Imáginate si te hubieras alocado!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_*Zara: *Felicidades!! Me ganaste! Yo comprè un pigmento (Lithe), un blush (The Soft Meow) y Un lipstick (To Pamper). Ya tenìa Mauvement pg, pero si te admiro, que poder de contenerse, eh!

*Eugenia*: Que bueno que te gusto la colecciòn! Luego nos platicas que tal al usar lo que compraste. Yo estoy super enojada porque hice 2 ordenes de Chanel (Soho), y al parecer me las cancelaron, estoy furiosa
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!! Y por esperar a Chanel me hice cocowash para no comprar tanto de FF!_

 
Dime qué te parece The Soft Meow, please!! A mí me latió un buen pero no estoy segura... creo que debí probarlo y salir a la luz real.

Intenta checar hoy, algunas chicas del thread de Chanel tuvieron méjor suerte al ordenar hoy. El sitio ayer era una locura. Si no te llegan tus órdenes de Chanel, me dices!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aquí debe llegar en Octubre... 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZARA* 

 
_Amiga, no cantes victoria todavía, xq en cuanto llegué tambn me hice cocowash para decir q no la necesito xq tengo club, flip como substituto de Skintone 2 y Shroom para Prized, pero la textura de las sombras me fascinó y solo esperaba q me ayudaran ustdes pero oh sorpresa q voy viendo q tanto Eugenia como Paty la compraron, entonces estoy tentadísima, no quiero arrepentirme de no comprarla cuando ya no haya, pues luego me digo solo tienes Club, las otras 3 no, así q te conviene, y me quedé con ganas de Lithe pero quise compararlo antes con mi Blonde's Gold y Naked q me encantan y la verdad es q casi no uso los pigmentos, (soy bastante principiante en su manejo), así hoy volveré a ver si me traigo BB, xq de VV quiero como 4 ó 5 sombras, 2 l/s, 2 l/g, 1 l/gelee, el espjito del Dr. y el blush de la reina malvada, más alguna otra cosita q siempre pasa cuando los pruebo. Ya les contaré._

 
Nena, si te compras BB quad, Paty y yo vamos a necesitar que  MAC nos pase comisión!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu lista de VV es inmensa!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 La verdad es que si me respetaran el descuento la mía sería kilométrica... Ahora estoy rezando por no amar los Magical Mystic Cool Powders o estaré perdida!!


----------



## bgajon (Sep 13, 2010)

Pues yo sigo enferma 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Fui, vi y sólo salí con 2 cosas. Me compre los delineadores Defiantly Feline y Smokey Heir aunque todavía estoy meditando si voy por Lithe. Yo también encontré los quads algo chalky y no me encantaron los colores para ser sincera. 
Pero bueno para tratar de curar mi enfermedad le encargué a mi cuñada que fue a EU el Naked palette de UD


----------



## Purple (Sep 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Pues yo sigo enferma 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fui, vi y sólo salí con 2 cosas. Me compre los delineadores Defiantly Feline y Smokey Heir aunque todavía estoy meditando si voy por Lithe. Yo también encontré los quads algo chalky y no me encantaron los colores para ser sincera. 
Pero bueno para tratar de curar mi enfermedad le encargué a mi cuñada que fue a EU el Naked palette de UD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aliviate pronto, porque se acerca VV
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!
No, ya en serio, a mi no me encantaron las sombras y eso que soy quad adicta, asi que no me compré ninguno 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. En cambio, Naked Palette esta fabulosa!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, De lo mejor en cuanto a sombras neutrales, yo creo que si no la hubiera comprado antes de que saliera FF, tal vez me hubiera comprado un quad aunque sea, pero como ya tenía Naked cuando salió FF, no hubo ninguna sombra que la mejorara. Así que ojalá tengas pronto entre tus manos esa paletta porque esta HERMOSA!


----------



## ZARA (Sep 13, 2010)

Nena, si te compras BB quad, Paty y yo vamos a necesitar que MAC nos pase comisión!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu lista de VV es inmensa!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 La verdad es que si me respetaran el descuento la mía sería kilométrica... Ahora estoy rezando por no amar los Magical Mystic Cool Powders o estaré perdida!![/quote]

Pues vayan pidiendo su comisión pues sucumbí a la tentación de BB pero no  me traje nada más, de esta colección solo compré Gold Stroke y BB quad, así ahorraré un poco para VV.


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Pues yo sigo enferma 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fui, vi y sólo salí con 2 cosas. Me compre los delineadores Defiantly Feline y Smokey Heir aunque todavía estoy meditando si voy por Lithe. Yo también encontré los quads algo chalky y no me encantaron los colores para ser sincera. 
Pero bueno para tratar de curar mi enfermedad le encargué a mi cuñada que fue a EU el Naked palette de UD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
¡Hay pobrecita! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Con una medicina así, yo también me enfermaba!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mmm...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yo quiero la Naked Palette!! ¿Por qué no tenemos UD aquí? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZARA* 

 
_Pues vayan pidiendo su comisión pues sucumbí a la tentación de BB pero no  me traje nada más, de esta colección solo compré Gold Stroke y BB quad, así ahorraré un poco para VV._

 





 Voy a ir llamando a MAC!!


----------



## bgajon (Sep 14, 2010)

URGE que abran un Sephora aquí ó mínimo que traigan UD a Liverpool o PH pero YA!


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 14, 2010)

^ Cuando me saque la lotería, yo la traigo preciosa!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




O bien, podemos:

1) Ir buscando un inversionista.
2) Juntarnos y armar un plantón en Zócalo.
3) Juntar firmas.
4) ...


----------



## Purple (Sep 14, 2010)

^^^^^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













^^^^


----------

